# General Topics > Fieldwork >  what type of species is this?

## Alex Sum

Hi there,


I've found a species but I'm not sure if this is a kind of frog or toad.


Can you please advice me on this?



Thank You

Best Regards
Alex

----------


## Daniel

Hello. This is an albino. Not sure which species. Where are you located? Looks to be in the Genus "kaloula".

----------


## Carlos

Hello and welcome to FF Alex!  The fact it's an albino with no markings and coloration on body makes it a challenge to ID.  Can you please share the exact location where frog was collected and describe habitat?  Also, provide pics from the side showing tympanic membrane if possible.  Thank you  :Smile:  !

----------


## Randy

that sorta looks like an albino rhinoceros frog could it be a cross between a american bull frog and a rhino frog?

----------


## Yoda

i think it might be an albino banded bullfrog NOT an albino rhinoceros frog. Maybe, depends on where you live.

----------

